
When the French clock off at 6pm, they really mean it - cocoflunchy
http://www.theguardian.com/money/shortcuts/2014/apr/09/french-6pm-labour-agreement-work-emails-out-of-office?CMP=twt_gu
======
namityadav
I don't know french, but based on some comments that I see on Guardian and
other websites, looks like this report is false. This is not a law, but a
union agreement, and it talks about 11 hours rest per day for executive and
highly skilled staff. And it talks about "allowing" people to switch off their
phones and not respond in non-working hours. This way employees cannot be
blamed for not responding in those hours. Doesn't sound as exciting as what
Guardian is reporting, obviously.

------
wtvanhest
This system has obvious flaws, the first of which that comes to mind is how
someone would respond to true catastrophes like a site going down for other
businesses which are mission critical or represent critical infrastructure.

But... what if this was a rule that only 10% of employees could be 'on call'
at any given time.

This could result in more independent contractors which probably isn't
positive, but what are the other benefits and detractors of a system like
that?

